# How to bolt down sub box????



## LuvMyRide200sx (Aug 5, 2002)

Hi all I have 2 12" subs in a home made box and i was just wondering how i can bolt it down in my trunk????? I cant even hit the gas a tiny bit without sending the box into the back of my trunk..I also hate it moving cuss i continuasly have to put the floor mat back in place. I was going to bolt it into the trunk but theres this black box on the under side of the car right where the bolts would go!!! what is that?? and is there any other options other than bolting??? Thanks to all who reply!!!


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

LuvMyRide200sx said:


> *Hi all I have 2 12" subs in a home made box and i was just wondering how i can bolt it down in my trunk????? I cant even hit the gas a tiny bit without sending the box into the back of my trunk..I also hate it moving cuss i continuasly have to put the floor mat back in place. I was going to bolt it into the trunk but theres this black box on the under side of the car right where the bolts would go!!! what is that?? and is there any other options other than bolting??? Thanks to all who reply!!! *


You can get two small "L" brackets and just screw them down, one on each side of the box. You don't need to use very large screws...just long enough to grip into the metal. And always check what is under the area you are drilling before drilling. A simple mistake can take you right through the gas tank or something that will cost $$$.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

L-brackets are definately the way to go. Get the really big strong ones that are reinforced on the corner and use large screws or bolts.


----------



## LuvMyRide200sx (Aug 5, 2002)

i guess i will try the small scru thing i have some L brackets that r suposed to be used to hold up a shelf yall think them would be strong enough????


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

They should be fine. Another thing to try is industrial velcro - I have some on the back of my kicks and on my crossover mounting plate and it holds up pretty well.


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

well i have multiple metal brackets, like the ones you backstrap decks in with, two on the sides two in the back, in each backstrap I have the larger screws toward the center where they bend and a small screw to hold residual strain, it's not show quality but it doesn't budge at all, plus it'd be hard to steal, to get pass the security, unscrew all 28 screws then take the amp off the top and the cap off the back just to get it out


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

I must have to get off my lazy ass.....I still have a bungee cord holding my from shifting....ha ha ha


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2002)

or you can get rubber feet for your box, it doesnt look as tacky, and they work really good.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

I will post pics and instructions on this soon, but you can pressure fit a sub box in the B14 trunk in such a way that full thrttle and corners will not budge it.


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

wickedsr20 said:


> *I will post pics and instructions on this soon, but you can pressure fit a sub box in the B14 trunk in such a way that full thrttle and corners will not budge it.  *


hey jurry up with that ive been postponong doing something with my box it just slides around everywhere


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Oh well, scanner's acting stupid, so visualize with me. Between the rear shock towers is 32". Built the box 32" wide with a front angle on the box identical to the slope of the front metal in trunk (or slope of rear seat). I only built it as tall as the raised section right above the pass through hole for the trunk on the right assuming you're standing behind the trunk when opened looking in. Make as deep as necessary for correct airspace for whatever subs are to be installed. When you upholster the box & place it in the trunk, it should be kinda snug between the shock towers with the front edge of the box wedged under the raised bump on the front trunk wall. Wedge some wood under the back edge of the box to support the corners if necessary & it won't move. When I get the scanner working again, it might shed some more light on what I'm trying to get across.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2002)

you could also try using some liquid nails (err dunno what you call it over there - think "building glue") and glue some strips of thick MDF to the floor.... then bolt/screw down through those.... also very useful if your floor isnt even.....


----------



## LuvMyRide200sx (Aug 5, 2002)

well im in wood shop so ima try to make a box that fits snug in the trunk where the speekers whill fase in twards each other a bit and munt my amp in the middle of the speekers. Anyone tryed this yet????? hows it look???


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

i use 2 brackets on each corner, each with 6 holes in them. I went to the hardware store in search of screws and ended up buying about 50 random screws, with the intention of mixing up the kinds as much as possible.

Result is an almost unstealable setup, unless they happen to have a ton of screw bits or a large crow bar.


----------

